# Kein Bild....



## dark-staple (9. August 2008)

Moin,
also mein Freund hat sich einen neuen Rechner gekauft kurz die Hardware:
Produkt        : GA-EP35-DS4 (Intel® P35) GPEG69

Produkt        : SFPX96GT512D3-HP (NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT) JBXKJ1
Anzahl         : 2

Produkt        : DIMM 4 GB DDR2-1066 (4096 MB) ICIEVQ
Anzahl         : 1

Produkt        : CMPSU-650TX (650 Watt) TN6V68
Anzahl         : 1

Produkt        : HDT725040VLA360 400 GB (400 GB) A9BI13
Anzahl         : 1

Produkt        : ST3400620AS 400 GB (400 GB) A9BS27
Anzahl         : 1

Produkt        : X-Dreamer II (4 x 5,25" extern) TQXP90
Anzahl         : 1

Produkt        : Monitoradapter (VGA - DVI-I) VKZ#10
Anzahl         : 1

Produkt        : Silent Square EVO (754, 775, 939, 940, AM2) HXLO18
Anzahl         : 1

Produkt        : Alpenföhn "Seilbahn" (für 3,5"-Festplatten) AZZ#91
Anzahl         : 2

Produkt        : Core 2 Quad Q6700 (4x 2666 MHz) HPGI52
Anzahl         : 1

Produkt        : AD-5200S (20 / 8 / 8 fach) CEBN0B
Anzahl         : 1

Also wir haben kein Bild.
Es liegt nicht an der Grafikkarte, denn ich habe verschiedene Grafikkarten getestet aber bei allen kein Bild.
Der Rechner ist heute das erste mal in Betrieb gegangen. Alle Kabel stecken Ordnungsgemäß und sind alle Angeschlossen.
Ein CLR_CMOS (Clearing CMOS Jumper) hats auch nicht gebracht.
BIOS Batterie raus 30 Sek. warten wieder rein hats auch nicht gebracht.
Monitor geht auch sonst könnte ich ja das Forum nicht sehen 
Also NEED HELP!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Max


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (9. August 2008)

Vielleicht liegt es am Grafikkartenschlitz (keine Ahnung wie das Ding heißt wo man die Graka reinsteckt). Ist da vielleicht etwas kaputt?


----------



## dark-staple (9. August 2008)

Gesamter Hardware ist neu!
Beide Grafikkarten Anschlüsse auf dem Motherboard sind 100% ok.


----------



## chmee (9. August 2008)

1. Die 2 9600er zurückbringen und ne ATI4870 oder ne Nv280 nehmen. Weniger Streß, weil nur eine Karte, und gleiche Power.

2. Per Ausschlußverfahren ALLES überprüft ? 
andere GraKa rein ?
Alles abgesteckt ( zB Front-USB/Sound/etc. )
Ohne HDD oder FDD oder DVD probiert ?
Gehäuseanschlüsse überprüft ? Testweise abgezogen ?

Kurzum, nur CPU RAM und Graka sollte angeschlossen sein.
Kann das Board mit 4GB-Riegeln umgehen ? Testweise andere da ?

mfg chmee


----------



## dark-staple (9. August 2008)

Es war schon meine Grafikkarte drinne, eine GeFore 7800 GT, die grade wieder in Betrieb ist. Anschlüsse sind alle Überprüft. Nur CPU, RAM und Graka sind angeschlossen trotzdem alles schwarz 

Motherboard ist für:
Speichermaximal 	8192 MB
Art des Speichers 	SDRAM-DDR2
Speichersockel 	4 x DDR2
Speicherstandards DDR2-667, DDR2-800, DDR2-1066
Dual Channel wird unterstützt 	Ja

Der RAM ist:
DDR2 - 1066 (PC2 - 8500)
SDRAM-DDR2
4096 MB

Alles Schwarz....


----------



## chmee (9. August 2008)

Schau Dir mal Deine Daten an, Speicherausbau maximal 8GB bei 4 Ram-Slots. Das könnte ein Hinweis sein, dass nur 4x2GB unterstützt werden.

mfg chmee


----------



## dark-staple (9. August 2008)

Ich teste später mal ein paar verschiedene RAM sorten....
Trotzder erstmal danke!
Hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee


----------



## PC Heini (9. August 2008)

Hab noch nichts von Power gelesen, desshalb meine Frage; Drehen sich die Lüfter? Brennt auf dem MB eine LED? Hört man die Festplatte anlaufen?
Falscher Monitoradapter?


----------



## dark-staple (9. August 2008)

Power ist ON. Alle Lüfter drehen sich, hab mir schon drann weh getan  
Alle 6 Kontroll Leuchten leuchten! Festplatte läuft, die ist ja neu.
2 Verschiedene Monitore, verschiedene Anschlüsse, bei verschiedenen Grafikkarten....
Immernoch alles black....


----------



## PC Heini (9. August 2008)

Ich nehm mal an, die Grakas wurden nachgerüstet und in Slots gesteckt. Ist die Onboard  Graja deaktiviert? Wie ist es, wenn Du nen Moni an diesem Anschluss anhängst?


----------

